# what is the melting point of a $1 coin?



## PS360 (Sep 10, 2010)

I was wondering what is the melting point of the presidential and Sacajawea dollars, could they survive being in a fire?


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

The Sacajawea dollars are copper blanks clad in brass, the melting point of copper is about 1900 degrees F and the brass cladding will melt at about 1600 degrees F.

So..., the answer to your question is Yes and No, just depends on what is burning. My grandfather used to go metal detecting around old house sites in our area, he would always find melted metals, silver ware, jewelry and pot metal where the homes burned.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*the adverage*



Davarm said:


> The Sacajawea dollars are copper blanks clad in brass, the melting point of copper is about 1900 degrees F and the brass cladding will melt at about 1600 degrees F.
> 
> So..., the answer to your question is Yes and No, just depends on what is burning. My grandfather used to go metal detecting around old house sites in our area, he would always find melted metals, silver ware, jewelry and pot metal where the homes burned.


The adverage temp a house fire reaches is around 1800 Deg. F.

One of the ways an arson investigator can determine if an accelerant was used is to see if the copper wireing was melted.


----------

